# Cabelas and Greenhead Gear Decoys



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I recieved a new cabelas waterfowl catalog this week. Looking through the pages I noticed that there were no Avery and Greenhead gear products offered. :-? Did Cabelas and GHG/Avery part ways?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

woollybugger said:


> I recieved a new cabelas waterfowl catalog this week. Looking through the pages I noticed that there were no Avery and Greenhead gear products offered. :-? Did Cabelas and GHG/Avery part ways?


Not sure about that, wondered the same thing. I did a search on Cabelas website and this is everything that came up GHG. (not much of a selection) If you search Avery there are a few things too.
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&N=0&fsch=true&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=GHG&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

from what I hear, someone dropped someone, probably cabelas dropped GHG... my guess would be cabelas wanted to buy them cheaper, and GHG wanted more money..


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not completely sure if they were the "official" store but at one time, they pushed FA products pretty hard. I know the ones down this way still have a selection of GHG stuff in them, well at least they did 3 weeks ago when I was in there.

Could be Cabelas is going to produce thier own brand of decoys ( or license someone's under thier name). They are famous for buying the rights for something for a time then dropping them and coming out with a close clone to undercut the original manufacturer.


----------



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

Did you get the whole Waterfowl Catalog, or did the front of it say "Sneak Peek?" It is a super small catalog if it is the sneak peek. I would think they will have all of them in the full blown catalog.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Cabelas and GHG are taking a break and Cabelas will not stock GHG decoys at this time. Sportsmans Warehouse and Scheels will both carry GHG.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I had talked to a pro staffer for avery a while back. He was saying that they could not keep up on orders so Cabelas decided to drop them. I'll try and find exactly what he told me.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I had talked to a pro staffer for avery a while back. He was saying that they could not keep up on orders so Cabelas decided to drop them. I'll try and find exactly what he told me.


i doubt that! no company in their right mind would walk away from business because they were getting to much. what ever the reason the great thing is there are a lot of options out there.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Taking a break like "a 15 minute work break" or taking a break like " jimmy hoffa taking a break from the teamsters". I guess when you can only fill an order of ten million with 6 million it would be more like hoffa. Good decoys, glad you will be able to get them somewhere else than cabelas


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

hotspot said:


> i doubt that! no company in their right mind would walk away from business because they were getting to much. what ever the reason the great thing is there are a lot of options out there.


 I should have said this a little better. Cabelas would order decoys, and Avery would ship them way late or not send them at all. And I agree that there are a lot of BETTER options out there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Oh baloney... taking a break?*

they needed room to usher in the Northern Flight's.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> they needed room to usher in the Northern Flight's.


You mean the "overpriced Northern Flight decoys":mrgreen: Well actually all decoys are overpriced these days, with the exception of the GHG Hot Buy Mallards, Tanglefree Mallards and the FA Mallards. So, this brings up another question: Why are Mallard decoys less expensive then any other species? except for teal maybe.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the most produced?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> You mean the "overpriced Northern Flight decoys":mrgreen: Well actually all decoys are overpriced these days, with the exception of the GHG Hot Buy Mallards, Tanglefree Mallards and the FA Mallards. So, this brings up another question: Why are Mallard decoys less expensive then any other species? except for teal maybe.


I've been wondering the same thing for months. It bugs me a bit that if I want to add some bluebills to the spread it will cost twice as much as more mallards. Is there anything different about these decoys than mallard decoys? I'm inclined to think that the only difference is the paint, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I've been wondering the same thing for months. It bugs me a bit that if I want to add some bluebills to the spread it will cost twice as much as more mallards. Is there anything different about these decoys than mallard decoys? I'm inclined to think that the only difference is the paint, but I could be wrong.


The molds are different, but I can't see where there would be added production costs for different species. I would think the same amount of material is used to make a mallard as other species.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Too far to drive for over priced waterfowl stuff. I order all mine from Mac's Prairie Wing and have zero complaints. I think all of the prices are comparable and the shipping time is great.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> The molds are different, but I can't see where there would be added production costs for different species. I would think the same amount of material is used to make a mallard as other species.


It's called economies of scale. Being how mallards are the most abundant duck in all flyways that is the speicies of choice to fit the scale model. Make a bunch of them and your cost per unit lowers. Retool for "other" decoys brings additional costs.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

or the fact that if a hunter is getting technical and species specific, than they most likely know that person is a waterfowling nut and will be willing to fork out some extra dough.


----------

